# retail oder bulk?



## Overclocker (19. April 2003)

Also ich brauch mal wieder euere Hilfe,

da ich immer noch nicht genau weiß was der Unterschied zwischen einer Retailfrafikkarte und einer Bulkgraffikkarte ist.
Ihr könnt mir sicher helfen und schreiben was ihr empfehlen würdet.

Vielen Dank,

Overclocker


----------



## blubber (19. April 2003)

Hi,



> Retail
> 
> Gegenstück zu Bulk
> 
> ...



....



> Ihr könnt mir sicher helfen und schreiben was ihr empfehlen würdet.


naja, hängt vom Rest deines Rechners ab. 

bye


----------



## Sinac (21. April 2003)

Retail sind in der Regel die Sachen die du direkt im
Laden stehen siehst und einzeln kaufst.

Bulk werder normalerweise von Geschäften gekauft und dann
zum bauen von Komplett PCs verwendet und nicht einzeln vertickt...

Qualitativ gibts da keine Unterschiede


----------



## blubber (21. April 2003)

Hi,

@Sinac: Selbstverständlich kann man auch Bulk-Versionen einzeln kaufen. Sind ein paar Euro billiger, dafür halt eben ohne Treibercd, Handbuch usw.

bye


----------



## Sinac (21. April 2003)

Hallo
Ich habe auch mit keinen Wort in Frage gestellt, das man Bulk
Versionen nicht einzeln im Laden kaufen kann.
Es ist aber (zumindest in unserer Firma) so das wir Bulk
haupsächlich zum bauen nehmen und so gut wie nur Retail Produkte
verkauft werden!
Klar wird auch Bulk einzeln verkauft wenn der Kunde das will, es
ist aber nicht die Regel!

Greetz...


----------



## blubber (22. April 2003)

achso, dann hab ich nur deine aussage falsch verstanden, sorry


----------



## Sinac (22. April 2003)

No Prob...
cya

.:Sinac:.


----------

